# Reserve Recon Question



## AKguy (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering what the Recon process was like from a reservist's point of view. My main question is if the try out process was the same as active duty? Do you still get to volunteer at SOI if you have an infantry contract as a reservist, or is that not an option? I'm wondering if I should get Recon in my contract or just get an infantry contract. I know this has been asked before for active duty but I wasn't sure if it is different in the reserve.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 22, 2016)

I honestly don't know. Try to get it in your contract. Do you live near a reserve recon unit?


----------



## AKguy (Dec 22, 2016)

Teufel said:


> I honestly don't know. Try to get it in your contract. Do you live near a reserve recon unit?


I live in California. The closest one is in Alemeda Which is 2 hours away from me.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 22, 2016)

Talk to them and get recon in your contract.


----------



## AKguy (Dec 22, 2016)

Okay,  thank you Teufel.


----------

